# Agfa Rapid camera



## john.margetts (Dec 23, 2017)

My latest acquisition: an Agfa Iso-Rapid IF.This was Agfa's answer to Kodak's Instamatic range with the advantage that the film was held flat by a proper pressure plate, not a cheap plastic moulding. I already have Rapid cassettes that I can load with film and will be trying this camera out after Christmas.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 23, 2017)

That's one you don't see very often anymore. The pop up reflector for the flash bulb is ultra cool.....!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 23, 2017)

Umm, not so rapid !!! ... though I love the flash reflector.


----------



## IanG (Dec 31, 2017)

Have fun, I used a similar Rapid camera in the 1960's.

Ian


----------

